# Glucosamine/Chondritin can you use people pills?



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We have recently started feeding RAW and would like to supplement with Glucosamin/Chondritin as a precaution. Right now we are feeding a full-meal pattie (www.petsgoraw.ca) and we are adding Grizzly Salmon Oil, 3 pumps a day. After advice on here we are going to start a Vitamin E supplement (400iu) human gel pills. Can I also feed human Glucosamine/Chondritin? If so how much a day for an 8 month old GSD who is 72lbs?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan takes human glucosamine & Condrotin, 750 mg a day of the gluc, forget the condrotin dose. She's 7 years old but about the same weight as your dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed all human grade supplements. The dogs are raw fed, salmon oil vit. E, ester C and glucosamine added daily. My vet told me that chrondroitin isn't that important if your dog has no hip issues. Glucosamine,yes. I was doing the combination, but last bottle was just gluco. Has anyone else heard this or is my vet mistaken?


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

How much Ester C and Glucosamine a day are you giving, Onyx'girl?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I give 1 500mg of EsterC and the gluco is a powder capsule that I open and mix in with the raw ground meat. I only give 1 -2000 mg, the bottle says 2 caps. for human daily.
Onyx is almost 90# and Kacie is 75# so I think one is enough. Still wonder about the chrondroitin, though, if I should get a combo when this bottle runs out. Kacie has an elbow that was injured before I got her and it was never properly fixed so is enlarged. She will probably get arthritis as she ages.
I do supplement a few times a week Taste of the Wild pacific salmon kibble topped with canned jack mackarel. This is the only fish supplements that I can afford, and when I've tried other fish(tilipia, bluegills), the dogs won't eat it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chrondroitin, is a large long chain molecule compared to Glucosamine. So the verdict is out if humans or dogs can process it or how much they can process before it is flushed out of the system. I know that it does cause digestive upset in some dogs, my male is one.

Val


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was just reading up on Chron. and decided that I will get the combo in the next bottle! The dogs didn't have the digestion problems before and I am sure it will benefit Kacie in the long run...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I give a human supplement that is 1500 mg each of glucosamine and chondroitin to my senior and my 85 lb adult GSD, daily. Both my regular vet and my holistic vet have reviewed this and feel that this is a good dose for them. 

I am giving the supplement to my adult prophylatically. He has no HD/ED issues, but I want to do everything I can to prevent them if possible.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Luca takes the same Gluc/Ch supplement that I take myself every day.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! Tracy how many mg would that be then?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

It's a tablet that has 1500 mg Gluc, 1200 mg Chon. Luca and I each take one a day (as a preventative--neither of us has any joint symptoms). I buy them in a large bottle at Sam's Club.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

That's great. Would the Gluc/Chon be a powdered pill that he just chews up? Thanks for all the information guys. I did buy Vitamin E (400iu) go give Link along with the Salmon Oil. When I asked at the store where we buy the RAW patties they said Salmon Oil alone was good but love getting people who actually give their dogs supplements opinions. Tracy do you give any other supplements? Vitamin or Ester C?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Getting your dog to chew it up would be very lucky! It's a horse pill like a big excedrin. I pitch it down the back of the throat as far as I can.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Eve-Lynn, I give Camper his pill in a blob of Cream Cheese (a lot of people use peanut butter, but I'm allergic and can't have it in the house.







)


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Good idea about the cream cheese. My daughter is allergic to peanut butter too so none in our house either.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

We used to use soy nut butter (you know, the fake peanut butter), but Camper is allergic to soy. Then Zamboni decided after about 6 years of it, she was tired of it.







But that's an option too.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

My husband and son eat "No Nuts" which is a product made from peas. We buy it at the grocery store. I could try that too. Thanks.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Glucosamine/Chondritin can you use people pill*



> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlIt's a tablet that has 1500 mg Gluc, 1200 mg Chon. Luca and I each take one a day (as a preventative--neither of us has any joint symptoms). I buy them in a large bottle at Sam's Club.


That's the same one I was using!! I think they changed their formula, so for allergy purposes, I had to switch and went back to Cosequin/Cosamin. I still use the Sam's Club product for the humans in the house


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Glucosamine/Chondritin can you use people pill*



> Originally Posted By: Link's MomThat's great. Would the Gluc/Chon be a powdered pill that he just chews up? .....


If it's a capsule, I sometimes open it up and put it in the food. With both of my dogs, with the big tablets, I break them in half (by hand, they are kinda soft) and throw them in the food. I've never had any problem with the GSD eating that pill.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Glucosamine/Chondritin can you use people pill*

I've heard that not all supplements are equal (it was a news special on TV)... Cosaquin is very good and they test/guarantee the quality of the ingredients. I have tried liquid Glucosamine before but for some reason it seemed to make my dog Lobo pee a lot and he drank a lot of water. The pill form didn't give him that problem and the Cosaquin I've had the best luck with. If you need to give a human pill I don't see a problem if the ingredients are the same - just ask the vet to be sure...but Glucosamine at 1500 mg in a dog pill should be the same in a human pill - again, considering not all pill qualities are the same. If your dog food has Glucosamine in it, call them up and ask them the formula to use to convert the amount shown on the bag as a serving per cup of food. I did this with Orijen so I would know how much more I should give Lobo in pill form.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Glucosamine/Chondritin can you use people pill*

We are actually feeding RAW right now at breakfast and in the next week will be feeding it 100% so he won't be getting any in his food.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Glucosamine/Chondritin can you use people pill*



> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Luca_stlIt's a tablet that has 1500 mg Gluc, 1200 mg Chon. Luca and I each take one a day (as a preventative--neither of us has any joint symptoms). I buy them in a large bottle at Sam's Club.
> ...


All of my Shepherds and I take the Sams Gluc/Cond as well. I use either canned pumpkin, yogurt or cottage cheese to hide the pills in for the dogs. Sometimes if they are having ground meat I will poke the pills in the meat. After 6 years I STILL cannot get Kanuck to use his teeth to take his bite off of a spoon so I open his mounth, insert spoon, close his mouth and slowly pull the spoon out. Rayne and KC I am lucky I get the spoon back at all.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Glucosamine/Chondritin can you use people pill*

I use a pill crusher with the Costco ( think that is the same as your Sams Club place) gluc/chon pills since they are indeed horse size. Mas just eats it right off his food.


----------

